# Over the Top - An Interactive World War 1 Game



## daftandbarmy (24 Nov 2013)

I thought this was really good, right up to the point that I got shot in the chest   :bowing:


Over the Top - An Interactive Adventure

Introduction

the Top is an interactive adventure game that allows YOU to experience life in the trenches during the First World War. As a young Canadian soldier stationed somewhere along the Western Front in the late Fall of 1916, you will live through some of the excitement, despair, brutality and sheer horror of trench warfare.

Over the Top is based on the real-life experiences of Canadians who lived and died in the trenches during the First World War. Part history and part adventure story, Over the Top is divided into sections. At the end of each section, you have to make a decision. You then click on your choice and read the outcome of your decision. A good decision will allow you to continue your adventure. A poor decision might mean trouble or, worse yet, disaster. But don't worry, you can always start over and try a new adventure. You should also keep in mind that not all decisions are life and death situations.

Throughout the story, you will come across many words and expressions that were quite common at the time. To help you understand what these words mean, a dictionary has been included for all words typed in bold underline. Just click on the word to get a definition. 

Your goal in Over the Top is the same as that of thousands of Canadians who served in the trenches during the First World War: merely to survive. This will often depend on cunning, attention to detail and just plain common sense on your part. A fair amount of good luck doesn't hurt either.

So pick up your rifle, put on your helmet and get ready for a truly unique experience!

http://www.warmuseum.ca/cwm/games/overtop/index_e.shtml


----------



## jeffb (24 Nov 2013)

That was interesting. I died the first time from a shell blast. Second time once again from arty while I cowered in a shell crater. The third time however and mentioned in dispatches! I thought I should quit while I was ahead.


----------



## jollyjacktar (24 Nov 2013)

I forgot about this.  It's been out for several years now.  There was a reality show around 2007 or so about the Great War with some descendants of Great War soldiers going through the training etc and this interactive game came out around the same time.  I didn't survive long then either.


----------

